# Gilt Pair Cased Pocket Watch. Circa 1770/75



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

This pair cased watch is by James Ilbery recorded as working at Queen Street, London, between 1755 and 1777. The style of the watch dates it to circa 1770/75. The facts that the movement has square pillars and has a worm and wheel set up and the style of the dial all point to this date.

The two cases are gold plated over a base metal. The outer case has a cover turtle shell that is pinned into position. These cases are usually found in poor condition, but luckily this one is in great shape with a nice sheen.

The movement is complete and working and in very nice condition. It is engraved with the maker's name Jas Ilbery London with the serial number 9011. The enamel dial is in superb condition wit no chips or hairlines.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just gorgeous.thanks for showing. Dare I ask about timekeeping ?


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not bad. Keeps to about four or five minutes slow on a full wind, but it's more for admiring than it's time keeping. I don't wind it very often, but I do carry it quite a lot, usually with an American railroad watch in the other waistcoat pocket. Now that really keeps good time.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Dare i ask if you would give it me  . It is a lovely Pocket Watch, something that old and still going.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Mmmmmm let me think about that :hmmm9uh:

…………...Still thinking...…………. :yahoo:


----------

